# 270 loads



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I've got a Savage 110 in .270 that I'd like to start loading some light and fast rounds I can use for varmints and coyotes. I'm familiar with reloading and load all my own big bore guns so I have all the recipe books with starting loads and all. I'm curious if anyone out there has a recipe they'd like to recommend starting with? I know I've got a long road of development ahead but if I can save myself a few $40 boxes of lead along the way that would be nice. Heck, even be happy to trade 5 or 10 of my 30.06 loads I'm in love with for a few of your 270s. Any tips?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never loaded anything less than 130gr for my .270's. How light do you want to go?


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=39

good sight for even the most odd cartridges

keep note: there are verified loads and unverified loads ( the unverified in my opinion are generally on the high side ) the unverified loads were added by the forum members , i would compare the unverified loads with other published load data and work up to them

loads match a particular rifle and more often than not do not match other rifles , i see development in your future , there are lots of online load data source to compare before you start

you can save all of these pdfs to your computer

http://www.vihtavuori.com/en/reloading-data/rifle-reloading/-270-winchester.html

http://www.j-how.net/test/Lyman 48th Reloading Handbook [blackatk].pdf

http://normapowder.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/normareloading.pdf

http://www.nzha.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/IdealHandbook38.pdf

http://wapenkamer.nl/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Hodgdon_Basic_Reloading_Manual_2015.pdf

http://alliantpowder.com/resources/...eloadersguide/2014_Alliant_Powder_Catalog.pdf

http://www.gunsmith-of-anderson.com/PDF/adi_4th.pdf

http://www.accuratepowder.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/accurate_load_data_3.5.pdf

http://blog.westernpowders.com/WP_LoadSpec_1-23-14.pdf


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had good luck with the Hornady 110 gr hp and V-Max. Spectacular on prairie dogs and such.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

There's nothing cooler looking than a 100 grain 270 win.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know that I am preaching to the choir, but my post is more so directed toward the new reloader as I have seen some interesting threads on various forums concerning this topic.



> Dear new reloader,
> 
> welcome to the wide world of reloading where options abound. Lets face it, you aren't reloading to save money, you just dropped a mint on equipment and components and now it is time to get to work. Hopefully you have had a mentor help you get things set up and you have at least one manual with load data.
> 
> ...


 Ok, stepping of my preaching platform. But for some reason this thread caught me a little off guard. Not because the OP was ignorant, but because a topic like this could really goof things up for someone that doesn't have much experience reloading.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses! Tons of new data to pour through, thanks for that dusty! Loke, I've read a bunch on the V-max and it seems guns either love it or hate it, not much middle ground. I think I'll look into a few safe starter recipes and see how they fly. I'd like to play around between 90g-120g. Always been a fan of nosler in an array of calibers and the 110g accubond is tempting, but speer makes a 90g hollowpoint that could be fun. I don't plan on shooting any big game so I'm not too worried about weight delivery downrange. Lastly, like bax mentioned above, reloading is always done at your own risk. Ones level of attention, experience, and research will determine the blast zone!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Being an addict of the .270 WIN, I have also been considering developing a lighter round to be used strictly for deer. I really like the way my son's .243 puts deer down with a 100gr. projectile but still limits recoil. 

I'd imagine that I could push one through my 270 at break neck speeds and as long as I used a decent quality, bonded bullet the results would be spectacular. 

Keep me posted as you work through the development.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Loke said:


> I've had good luck with the Hornady 110 gr hp and V-Max. Spectacular on prairie dogs and such.


I image there is a pretty cool pink mist cloud when that bullet hits a prairie dog!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Not to hijack but this thread got me thinking...

Loaded these 110gr TTSX over some RL-15 tonight for range testing. Not sure what to think about the grooves they cut into the shanks but if they shoot well, they should be good deer medicine.

I'd actually prefer an Accubond but these were available so I'll play with them for now.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> Not to hijack but this thread got me thinking...
> 
> Loaded these 110gr TTSX over some RL-15 tonight for range testing. Not sure what to think about the grooves they cut into the shanks but if they shoot well, they should be good deer medicine.
> 
> I'd actually prefer an Accubond but these were available so I'll play with them for now.


those look great , the speed you get with the lighter weight will open those ttsx perfectly ... if you have to mess with seating try to keep the trim length to land on that "full diameter part" of the shank like you did... rather than the groove

especially the second groove , if you have to seat out to that second groove it will not have enough neck tension to hold bullet, and you can easily push out of concentricity with your thumb . that seating depth you went with is perfect IMO... if you crimp ttsx dont do it in a groove

if you find you need to seat deeper , trim brass to match same location of the bullet in your pics , so no overhang in the groove


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd hunt deer with those if they shoot well . Cool bullets , Nice job.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not likely to draw a GS deer permit this year, but that gives me a long time for load development.

These are loaded to the Barnes book length (3.250" COAL) and I always start my dev. at the published lengths and min. charges.

Once I have the best performing charge weight and powder type nailed down, I fine tune the seating depth.

Anybody ever use mixed brand load data? My Nosler and Hornady books show that h4350 and IMR4350 performed well with this weight billet but the Barnes manual doesn't list it at all. I have some IMR4350 on hand so I'm curious.

Hodgdon also shows IMR4350 but they used a Hornady SP bullet.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

http://www.barnesbullets.com/files/2014/11/270win.pdf

h4350 is on there, i think you will find some good with this load


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Range Report:

Breezy and cool, just the way I like it. Shot 4 round groups in 1gr. increments starting from 47.2 @ 100yds off of my cheap plastic rest.

Finally started to get into some decent groups at 50.2 grains but started to open up again at 51.2. Seems like every group had a flyer on the third shot. 

Still some work to do but it gets me in the ballpark. Book estimates the speed at 3,288 or so.


----------

